# worst spot you have been stung.



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

opps forgot were I was.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

GLOCK said:


> opps forgot were I was.


Last night I got up because of my cold ( not sharing as you don't want it anyways) and turned on some late show with a guy named Feurgeson who I have never watched previously. Kind of old for the target demographic I can attest. He was joking about being from Scotland and the ( his) Lochness Monster. You can see where this is going. 

Has happened two times in 33 years. Sure am glad this thread is not by those who keep Black widows or brown recluses as a hobby or professionally. If it had I'm sure the outcome would have been different. Not something I recommend it with bees either. Got over it in the long run but as Longfellow once wrote in a lament about his similar beekeeping experience : "When humpy gets a little lumpy the old man gets a little grumpy after a few nights of no lucky........." If Barry doesn't lurk on this thread He must be on vacation. This is going to get interesting.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Nose septum has to be the worst place and there's no where I haven't bee stung...inside or out. If she can get there, I've been stung stung there


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

ah, that sneeze your head off feeling... stung inside the nose.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Michael Palmer said:


> Nose septum has to be the worst place and there's no where I haven't bee stung...inside or out. If she can get there, I've been stung stung there


2X...Definitely most painful!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Having been stung pretty much everywhere myself as well, one in particular stands out indelibly in my memory. I was wearing some ragged old sneakers in the extracting room and got stung underneath my little toenail, it felt like a needle had been jammed in and the pain lingered for a long time. I will agree with Mike, in the nose is probably the worst, however, a case could be made........


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes, a case could be made for...and that one mad me cry. Never could dance very well. And yup those fingernail shots...man they make your finger buzz. 

But a good nose shot will bring you to your knees. Ain't it fun?


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nose and lips. It seems I cant stop leaning against the face screen when bending over and that's when they get me. I speak four languages and I guarantee you I cussed my bees in everyone of them. Cussing in Italian to Italian bees seems to make them more docile.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Got stung on the lip when I was trying to blow on a bee to get it out of the way... At the same time, another one launched a kamikaze run toward my face because it was close to the veil...


----------



## Horse Shoe (Apr 10, 2012)

Working on a removal, about 15ft up, and took one directly into my tear duct. I had worn my veil during the entire removal and was wrapping up, took my veil off and was reminded that they were not appreciative of my tampering. Felt very fortunate that it missed the eye, that could have been life changing.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

New at it so...so far my Wallet lol


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

The one that stung my son-in-law, standing behind me watching....I will never hear the last of that one!:lpf:


----------



## pihlpet (Nov 3, 2011)

I got stung in the tongue:lpf: I was lifting a super and probably tongue was out of my mouth
I don't swell up usually, but my tongue did.. It was not the most painful sting but it was very unpleasent to talk with mouthfull of tongue.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

The nose with the ear a close second


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Nose is real bad for me, but so is any sting that I take under a finger nail. The most swelling I ever had though was on the bottom of my foot, and my leg swelled all the way up to my knee.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't speak of a nose yet, but my worst was right over my eye. I was giving a talk at a farm where I have some of my hives and was going into one hive to get some drones in a queen clip to show them a "real life example" that can't sting, well as I was putting my stuff behind the hive and one came around and started to get my shoulder so I flung it off of my shirt (stupid me) as I was looking at it and she got me right in the spot just below my eye brow. So As I gave my talk about 1/2 hr later I could show them another "real life example" of what a sting will do. That night and the next day my wife had to drive because I couldn't open my eye. (Immagine the looks I got from folks at church)


----------



## Steve459 (Nov 19, 2013)

The corner of my eye was pretty bad and the tip of my little toe it stayed sore for 3 days


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

The webbing between my fingers, that itched for days! The one on the tip of my nose was pretty bad too. I still have the scar.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Without a doubt...fingers.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Our bee equipment supplier entertained us with a story about being stung in the nasal septum just yesterday. This prompted more attention when he explained how to seal up the hood on a new jacket.


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, I feel like a sissy. I had one crawling up the inside of my shirt today, but managed to get her before she got me. Question: Have any of you long time beeks notice a difference in sting reactions over the years?


----------



## awebber96 (May 28, 2012)

I once ripped a hole in my bee suit crotch during a removal. It was summer and was only wearing gym shorts underneath. Got stung on the HIGH inner thigh. The sting wasn't so bad, but feeling that bee crawling around near the tiddlywinks was alarming, to say the least.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I been stung everywhere and have had several FBLP events. That is full blown linear panics. So I am no super tough guy, there is a time to get out of there and regroup. That said, had one crawl in my sweaty waxy ear canal and get her wings glued. The buzzing and rattling and the scurrying of little feet do wonderful things to the mind. She couldn't bend to plant the stinger, but it was wondrous anticipation! Been Buco years but that one is well remembered and I would not like a replay anytime soon. Most painful has happened several times. When blowing nose, remove bees from handkerchief! Nothing has ever hurt me more than stings into the bridge between my nostrils. I will take five on any part you wanna mention before I want stung there again. It just don't hurt that terrible bad there--at least me.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Beetastic said:


> Wow, I feel like a sissy. I had one crawling up the inside of my shirt today, but managed to get her before she got me. Question: Have any of you long time beeks notice a difference in sting reactions over the years?


Yes, I don't swell anymore at all, not even with face stings.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Up the nose is the most painful, but I got stung on the testicle and that was the most memorable.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah the testicles ain't a good place,,,the dang itching afterwards is a little embarassing when you are in mixed company. My 9 year old boy told me it looked like I was doing the pee pee dance. As far as the most painful I gotta go with the majority ,,,, the septum or nose in general.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

At the time I was in a customers living room doing a cutout on an interior wall... Wife and kids at home watching.... My suit came off, my pants came off and I was digging trying to get the stinger out... quite memorable.


----------



## Ennui (Jun 6, 2013)

Scrotum, definitely. I was wearing light shorts under my suit and I was squatting down to look at something so the fabric was pulled tight.

It wasn't the pain, it was the days of swelling and itching. Beekeeping is a hobby for me, so I walking around my day job with something the size of a baseball between my legs for a couple days, itching constantly, was less than fun.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't think any of them are fun... the lip wasn't fun... but then my ankle is what seems to swell the most. I had one behind the ear that swelled a bit, not that it swelled so much but for a couple of months there was a sore itchy lump behind my ear. I've always caught them coming up my leg while thinking the best I can hope for is to get stung on the leg... often you can pinch them in the fabric and avoid the sting.


----------



## Rosies (Jun 18, 2008)

On top of my ear. It didn't swell much but it itched and burned for a week!


----------



## garusher (May 28, 2012)

just under my eyebrow close to the bridge of my nose. I got it in the evening and it did not swell much. woke up the next morning and my eyelid had got so swollen it fell over my eye. I looked like a cyclops.

G.


----------



## Robndixie (Oct 20, 2012)

under the fingernail. it's intense pain and it doesn't go away in a few seconds like any other sting. it feels like you touched the sun for what seems like avery long time (probably only a minute or two). i've had the lip, the ear, the eyelid and everywhere else you can imagine except for the dangly parts. so, unless they are as sensitive, nothing compares to under the fingernail for me.


----------



## JoshW (Feb 5, 2013)

I took one on the tip of my earlobe this past weekend... 5 days later and it still hurts. I didn't even notice the one on my wrist until I saw minor swelling an hour later.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I got stung under arm, that soft area a few inches below arm pit. Not only did it hurt more than other stings, but hurt all night and I couldn't get comfortable for sleeping. Bee was from a cut out I was doing that otherwise was a very gentle hive. I considered adding a bit to the invoice for pain and suffering.


----------



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

Not one sting ever.. ok yet.... bees arrive in 25 days 11 hours 6 min


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Worst spot was at my house.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Vance G said:


> I been stung everywhere and have had several FBLP events. That is full blown linear panics. So I am no super tough guy, there is a time to get out of there and regroup. That said, had one crawl in my sweaty waxy ear canal and get her wings glued. The buzzing and rattling and the scurrying of little feet do wonderful things to the mind. She couldn't bend to plant the stinger, but it was wondrous anticipation! Been Buco years but that one is well remembered and I would not like a replay anytime soon. Most painful has happened several times. When blowing nose, remove bees from handkerchief! Nothing has ever hurt me more than stings into the bridge between my nostrils. I will take five on any part you wanna mention before I want stung there again. It just don't hurt that terrible bad there--at least me.


I had the exact same ear canal experience last summer, and I would take any sting over that creepy feeling. I could feel her crawl all the way down the canal. My wife was with me, and I asked her to get it out of my ear. She couldn't see it. After about 10 seconds suddenly I could feel the bee reverse and slowly crawl out. I don't think the bee was angry, just exploring, but what an experience. That's what ya call getting the e-BEE-g-BEES!

Luke


----------



## Capphd (May 20, 2013)

Side wall of nose. This was the result.


----------



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

Woah .....


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

A place you wouldn't think is so bad. Yesterday mid-morning while loading a new package into a hive one crawled up my pants leg and got me on the ankle. I did not think much of it, and went about my day, drove golf balls, took a nap. After supper the leg and foot started hurting, and interrupted my sleep until about 4 in the morning. 

Today the foot is fine, the ankle is smarting and stiff. I will ice it tonight. Never before had such a bad time with a sting.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Ankles -- residents of Maine will tell you all about their little black flies in June, and getting bit on the ankle.

In my case, two small bites caused my ankle to swell to about three times its normal size. I couldn't get that shoe on for a week. Is there just something about ankles? Being that low on the body encourages fluid to accumulate?


----------



## WilliesHoneyCo (Jun 23, 2013)

I went to sneeze and one got sucked up my nose pretty far.....stung me. Made me sneeze for 45min straight. Not fun!


----------



## keswickb (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't swell anymore either. getting stung on top of the ears is the worst for me


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> I had one behind the ear that swelled a bit, not that it swelled so much but for a couple of months there was a sore itchy lump behind my ear.


I got stung 4 times behind my left ear last April. Two of the spots where the stingers were sore and would weep a little blood out until late summer. I thought that was very weird. Glad to know someone else had a similar reaction.

Never been stung on the septum, but the cuticle/base of the fingernail hurts to get stung there. It's not the pain of any sting that bothers me, and I don't usually swell, but the itching gets to me.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Queen rearing days are the worst, with all the hive manipulations they get progressively more annoyed. Two years ago I took between 450 and 700 stings in one day. It was hot, maybe 90 F, so I wore no shirt beneath my jacket, and my jacket had been washed too many times, so they could sting right through the sleeves and the back.

My worst sting places are the neck and the ankles. I really hate a sore neck for some reason, and ankles always slow me down for a day or two. Eyelids, lips, nose, back of the knee, between the fingers, and ears all probably hurt worse and make me look like a Picasso, but the neck keeps me from getting enough sleep, and the ankles slow down the work. 

Another helpless feeling is in the back between the shoulder blades. Working alone, I know that stinger is staying in until ALL the poison is pumped. My best solution was to sleep in a comfortable chair after that one.

BTW, get and carry "The Extractor" sting and snakebite device, and carry an Epinephrine pen. Either one could save a life.
Lemon juice on the sting location and taking an Allerest tablet seem to reduce the itching, ice seems to reduce swelling, especially the ankles.
Punch a hole in an old AAA card, and put it on a lanyard. A plastic card scrapes stingers off better than your hive tool, and if its right there on your neck, you don't have to look for it.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Sting in your reproductive organ is rather painful and unpleasant. Don't do your toilet needs near your hives after checking them...


----------

